# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Tugmistress

## golach

Tuggs, have a good day

----------


## poppett

Happy birthday, Tuggs.   Hope you have a good day and are well spoiled by your family.x

----------


## Iffy

*                Wishing You A Very Happy Birthday Tugmistress !!  *

----------


## stekar

Happy Birthday Tuggs, everyone's favourite weather lady!

----------


## Doreen

Happy Birthday Paula hope you have a lovely day xxx

----------


## canuck

Happy Birthday!!  Many good wishes for a great day.

----------


## Tugmistress

Thank you all  :Smile:  had a good day trying to sort out weather station at keiss lol and it's bombed again this morning  :Frown:

----------

